# I need a fancy catch phrase



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Top Pin Archery said:


> I own a small archery shop called Top Pin Archery. Most of our business comes from custom bowstrings, tuning and bow maintainance. We sell bows and accesories too.
> 
> The shop is slowly growing, so I am looking to do some more advertizing. But I need a catchy slogan. Any sugestions?


First stop on you way to the centre.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

"Stop in at Top Pin" lain:

What did I win? 

"Be a Winner at the Top Pinner" 



Good luck with the shop man! :thumb:


----------



## Zone Team (Jul 18, 2007)

*SLogan*

1. "Your Sure Shot Stop"


Hope I helped. Need any help advertising let me know.
Good hunting


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

"Be a Top Pin shooter"


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

"Get your Top Shelf Equipment at Top Pin Archery"

Be Top's in your field with Top Pin Archery equipment.


----------



## Bunger (Mar 11, 2004)

Hunting oriented:
"Top Pin Archery - Keeping archers at the top of the food chain"

Competition oriented:
"Rise to the top of your game at Top Pin Archery"

Hope this helps,

good luck with your shop!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

"To be on target, you gotta use the Top Pin!!"

"Always on target with Top Pin."


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

*keep em comin!*

Thank You to has replied so far! Any more? Keep em coming...


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Top Pin Archery.....when absolute accuracy is paramount!

Dick


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Top Pin Archery - "When every shot counts!"


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Catch Phrase*

To get to the top, you have to go to the Top.
Top Pin Archery


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*slogans*

"Everyone Wins at Top Pin"

"Better Than a Kick in the Shin"


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Top Pin Achery
"Where the game you choose is YOUR business"
"And how your equipped is OUR business"


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

"Your one stop shop for all your archery needs"

"In business to make you a better archer"

"Making better archers since 2007" (put in your establish date)

"Making archers hit the bullseye, one archer at a time!"

"We're on target to make you a better archer"


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

"No need to stop - until you reach "the Top" - Top Pin Archery"


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

" For All Your Archery Needs - Top Pin Is Where You Begin "


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

How about,, Top Pin Archery,,," Where the men are men, and the sheep are scared" LOL


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Top Pin Archery....... Top Notch Products, Service, Customer Service and Prices.

Dick


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

"For all your archery needs, set your sights on Top Pin."


"Why mess with bottom of the barrel when you can use Top Pin."


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Top Pin Archery - "Giving you your best shot"


----------



## choogiem (Oct 11, 2005)

*top pin*

Top Pin Archery=End of Story. The Buck Stops at Top Pin Archery.


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

Top Pin Archery - The Buck drops here ... :mg:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Top Pin Archery " Aim small, Miss Small "


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*shop*

Top Pin Archery's string gun repair


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

"Everything you could ever want...with strings attached."


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Top Pin Archery*

If your sick of the slop, Move to the top.
With Top Pin Archery! :thumb:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*best one to get folks in the door .....*

50% off entire stock ..... today only !!! :mg:

PBean


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

Hop in to Top Pin!


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Top Pin to Win......Baby!!!!


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

*Wow!*

Thank You all for replying! I can't belive how many sugestions there are so far. Please, keep them coming!


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Use the Top Pin for your Success.

Top Pin Archery for the Top of Your Game.

Arrow


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

top pin......... we wont screw it up as bad as you did.......


----------



## TMJ (Feb 28, 2004)

*Top Pin Archery*

" Use PIN IT to WIN IT"


----------



## Diesel77 (Jan 19, 2005)

Top Pin Archery

"wev'e got our sights on you"

"we'll get you sighted in"


----------



## Dale Weiss (Nov 4, 2004)

*slogan*

Top Pin Archery - X marks the spot.


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

Maybe you could borrow, "Archers helping archers". Maybe?


----------



## slbeasley (May 26, 2006)

pintojk said:


> 50% off entire stock ..... today only !!! :mg:
> 
> PBean



This is the best. I use to write ad words and have discovered that one can have the catchiest phrase of all, yet do very little business -- a catch phrase won't bring them in, but a good deal, a great product and great customer service will. If you sell your cutomers on a catch phrase, then the catch phrase better sell you. If Top pin is "top notch" then you better be better than the next guy. If Top pin "will make you grin" -- then you better give them something to smile about. Catch phrases are nice --- mostly on business cards.


----------



## Jawbreaker5 (Jan 21, 2007)

Make sure your bow can shoot the top of a pin!!!!


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

"Pin down top place with Top Pin Archery"


----------



## Hal (Aug 14, 2004)

*slogan*

Honesty,pride, Integrity= Top Pin Archery 


If you dont mean it Dont say it


----------



## 1shotca (Feb 27, 2007)

Top Pin Archery, Where Honesty and Integrety meet YOU
Let us know what you end up going with and best of luck with your shop


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

Top Pin Archery aiming for the eleven ring!!

Top Pin Archery helping you hit the eleven ring!!!


----------



## sgart (Jun 18, 2007)

Top Pin Archery----to Perpetuate The Art Of Archery.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Top Pin Archery:

"We'll put you on Top of your game."

"Where being on Top is all that matters!"

"Pin them on Top & stick it in the center"

"Where rookies become pro's"


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Here is one*

T o
O ptimum
P erformance with Top Pin Archery


----------



## iowamonsterbuck (Oct 23, 2006)

"Stop in to Top Pin"


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

*Thank You All!!!!!*

Lots of good sugestions out there! After alot of thinking, I picked one.

"When every shot counts"

That little phrase can mean so much, I love it! Hats are being made as we speak. They have the top pin logo on the front, and the slogan on the back. I'll post a pic when I get one!

Thank You Sagecreek!!!!!!!! If you EVER need anything let me know!






THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Top Pin Archery said:


> Lots of good sugestions out there! After alot of thinking, I picked one.
> 
> "When every shot counts"
> 
> ...


I can always use another hat. 

Good luck with the store. :thumb:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Good job Sage. Simple and classy.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Stay on top of your game with Top Pin Archery.

Weather your hunting for metals or wild game Top Pin Archery can help you bring them home.

When that moment comes you know that you'll be ready!!!
Top Pin Archery

We'll be waiting for you at the top!!!
Top Pin Archery


----------



## 401FLETCH (Jul 29, 2007)

*This Stands To Reason!*

See Us At Top Pin, Cause Everything Else Is Just Too Far!


----------



## choogiem (Oct 11, 2005)

*good luck*

Good luck with your store. Remember Customer Service is number one.


----------

